# Is this a normal GPU Temp at 81 celc?



## Tonduluboy (Dec 15, 2014)

Well during gaming the GPU stay at around 78-81 celcius .
Been using this Ref gtx670 with 1 fan only for 2 years and never had any real problem, until today i checked on the GPU while gaming n i was shocked looking at the temp red color with 81 degree celcius.

The GPU fan is spinning and the CPU is at OC4.2 with air cooler and never hit 60celcius. If 81celcius while gaming is NOT a good news,  should I sell this card sooner? (which i planned to sell on Feb or March next year).

PS: Image above is after i quited the game n took screen shoot, the temp already dropped to 71.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 15, 2014)

81 degrees is within operating limits, albeit a little bit warmer than average. Have you thought of repasting or altering your fan curve?


----------



## Nabarun (Dec 15, 2014)

Tonduluboy said:


> View attachment 60900
> 
> Well during gaming the GPU stay at around 78-81 celcius .
> Been using this Ref gtx670 with 1 fan only for 2 years and never had any real problem, until today i checked on the GPU while gaming n i was shocked looking at the temp red color with 81 degree celcius.
> ...


Did you overclock your card? If you did, then may be it's time to lower the frequency (particularly the voltage) a bit. At >80 degrees (afaik) there's throttling, which brings down the card's clock a bit. What brand is it? Reference model?

Although, the nvidia website does state that 97c is the thermal limit. But it depends on the particular card if it is from a partner maker .


----------



## Tonduluboy (Dec 15, 2014)

Well i never OC the card since it was for my kids only, i sometimes play game on the pc to check whether the pc got any problem or not like today...
This is the card : http://www.leadtek.com/eng/product/1/634/intro.aspx
I'm afraid that the card gonna get fry and no more resale value.


----------



## 64K (Dec 15, 2014)

I always set a fan curve to keep the temp down. It's a little extra noise but I don't notice it when I'm immersed in a game. I rarely go above 65 degrees. I think Nvidia throttles the GPU when it hits 81 degrees.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 15, 2014)

64K said:


> I always set a fan curve to keep the temp down. It's a little extra noise but I don't notice it when I'm immersed in a game. I rarely go above 65 degrees. I think Nvidia throttles the GPU when it hits 81 degrees.



^^ This! A fan curve is what i use, very aggressively, and i too rarwly even hit 65 degrees.

Being able to play the maximum graphics my card can do is a small price for the noise, which if I am immersed in a game I don't notice either.


----------



## Tonduluboy (Dec 15, 2014)

well tq guys i try tomolo to increase the fan speed... now 10pm goin to sleep 1st.


----------



## GhostRyder (Dec 15, 2014)

Tonduluboy said:


> View attachment 60900
> 
> Well during gaming the GPU stay at around 78-81 celcius .
> Been using this Ref gtx670 with 1 fan only for 2 years and never had any real problem, until today i checked on the GPU while gaming n i was shocked looking at the temp red color with 81 degree celcius.
> ...


Generally blowers run a bit hot especially if the card is getting on in years.  That temp is a bit high but normal and still within the manufacturer temp limits so I would say the best thing is as stated to either increase the fan curve a bit or to repaste and see what happens.


----------



## Nabarun (Dec 15, 2014)

Tonduluboy said:


> Well i never OC the card since it was for my kids only, i sometimes play game on the pc to check whether the pc got any problem or not like today...
> This is the card : http://www.leadtek.com/eng/product/1/634/intro.aspx
> I'm afraid that the card gonna get fry and no more resale value.


I does look like a reference model. Don't worry about card getting fried. The worst that can happen is that it will run a little slower when temps are too high. If you want to avoid that, then use your card's bundled software (if any) to increase the fan speed. You WILL hear some noise, but the gameplay will be smoother and you"ll also have peace of mind. But if you want to sale then now is as good a time as any.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 15, 2014)

You might try blowing the card out with some compressed air. Those blower style heatsinks have a tendency to get clogged with dust.

If that doesn't help, use MSI Afterburner to set a more aggressive fan curve to ramp the fan up sooner.


----------



## peche (Dec 15, 2014)

blow the card, several times, also Re-apply thermal paste and clean every Heat sink inside it, they must be dust covered, 
Reference cards uses fan for blown heat outside, They push hot air through all over Card's PCB exiting over GPU or display ports,
That's why dust must be into heat sinks, capacitors and PCB...


----------



## Tonduluboy (Dec 16, 2014)

i already blow the card last oct 2014, infact i did a fully pc clean up, but did not re-apply thermal paste. So today, i downloaded msi after burner, increase the fan speed to 60% from the original 30%. Test on BF4, for 1 hour and the temp still hovering around 78-81 cel. Then i set the fan at 70-75% speed and the temp reduced to around 71 cel. However, the noise it making at this speed really bothering me... Doing other task such as watching movie or surfing the GPU temp stay around 37-42cel, and only during gaming the temp really going crazy... Damn i may sell this card sooner than my original plan... I am waiting for 390x, hoping the price is better than 970 with same or more FPS on gaming.


----------



## Nabarun (Dec 16, 2014)

Tonduluboy said:


> i already blow the card last oct 2014, infact i did a fully pc clean up, but did not re-apply thermal paste. So today, i downloaded msi after burner, increase the fan speed to 60% from the original 30%. Test on BF4, for 1 hour and the temp still hovering around 78-81 cel. Then i set the fan at 70-75% speed and the temp reduced to around 71 cel. However, the noise it making at this speed really bothering me... Doing other task such as watching movie or surfing the GPU temp stay around 37-42cel, and only during gaming the temp really going crazy... Damn i may sell this card sooner than my original plan... I am waiting for 390x, hoping the price is better than 970 with same or more FPS on gaming.


Even the 290x is significantly costlier than the 970 right now. At least here in India. I don't think the 390x will be any cheaper. The 970 has a much better power efficiency and thermals. If you want much more performance than what the 970 offers, the 980 is currently the best single-GPU card out there, but much costlier. You may get a 970 now and get another later if you *really* feel the need then - which I doubt unless you're looking at 4k.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 16, 2014)

Tonduluboy said:


> but did not re-apply thermal paste


When was last time you did, if?


----------



## Tonduluboy (Dec 16, 2014)

Nabarun said:


> Even the 290x is significantly costlier than the 970 right now. At least here in India. I don't think the 390x will be any cheaper. The 970 has a much better power efficiency and thermals. If you want much more performance than what the 970 offers, the 980 is currently the best single-GPU card out there, but much costlier. You may get a 970 now and get another later if you *really* feel the need then - which I doubt unless you're looking at 4k.


My only reason for waiting 390x, is, if AMD release a card more expensive than 970, and 390x FPS in gaming is same or lower than 970, Nobody gonna buy the card... So, AMD have to release a card better overally than 970, becoz at the moment 290x is more expensive than 970 in my country BUT bad in overall review compare to 970. 



Knoxx29 said:


> When was last time you did, if?


Never... hehe...


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 16, 2014)

Tonduluboy said:


> Never... hehe...


It's probably time to replace that TIM. I need to replace it on my reference 6870 at minimum once every 2 years, whereas the TwinFrozr will need to have it replaced in half that time.

Either way, it doesn't hurt to replace it. Just be careful not to use too much.


----------



## Tonduluboy (Dec 16, 2014)

will do in the next few days... hopefully the temp will go down after that...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 16, 2014)

If you're not satisfied with the noise, set up a complete fan profile, setting multiple points for the fan to ramp up as temps increase, that way you aren't going at full bore fan if you don't need to.  Do this in conjunction with also replacing the TIM.


----------



## Tonduluboy (Dec 16, 2014)

ok, thanks. now i learned few things from u guys


----------



## peche (Dec 16, 2014)

Tonduluboy said:


> will do in the next few days... hopefully the temp will go down after that...


try use Arctic MX2/MX4 or Arctic Silver 5, Clean any old remaining paste, clean everything pretty, blow it to remove any dust may got there, and then remeber to mount GPU's cooler as well as you can, that would get you temps down ...
When was last time you did this ?

Regards,


----------



## 64K (Dec 16, 2014)

I probably go overboard with cleaning off the old paste but I use a 2 step cleaning kit with a piece of old t-shirt and follow that up with a coffee filter (lint free).


----------



## FireFox (Dec 16, 2014)

peche said:


> When was last time you did this ?


He said that never have changed the thermal paste


----------



## AsRock (Dec 16, 2014)

newtekie1 said:


> You might try blowing the card out with some compressed air. Those blower style heatsinks have a tendency to get clogged with dust.
> 
> If that doesn't help, use MSI Afterburner to set a more aggressive fan curve to ramp the fan up sooner.



Yup, that's for sure with a big wall of dust near the fan and a re-paste would not be a bad idea either.



64K said:


> I probably go overboard with cleaning off the old paste but I use a 2 step cleaning kit with a piece of old t-shirt and follow that up with a coffee filter (lint free).



Coffee filters best thing to use and dam cheap too.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 16, 2014)

AsRock said:


> Coffee filters


ingenious


----------



## peche (Dec 16, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> He said that never have changed the thermal paste


Lol ... didnt read that part!
Thanks...


AsRock said:


> Yup, that's for sure with a big wall of dust near the fan and a re-paste would not be a bad idea either.
> Coffee filters best thing to use and dam cheap too.



Classc one! totally worth it 



64K said:


> I probably go overboard with cleaning off the old paste but I use a 2 step cleaning kit with a piece of old t-shirt and follow that up with a coffee filter (lint free).


This may help....


----------



## FireFox (Dec 16, 2014)

peche said:


> This may help....


That's the same cleaner that i use, and it's cheap.
I paid 8,00€ when I bought it a few months ago to remove the old thermal paste From my gpu and apply the Arctic MX -4


----------



## GhostRyder (Dec 16, 2014)

Tonduluboy said:


> ok, thanks. now i learned few things from u guys


Yea, as stated by most posters its just a good idea to do that once in awhile.  Normally paste just gets bad over time and starts to raise temps slightly as its especially common on cards with open fan shroud style coolers (Though you have a blower so its not as bad on that).  Paste dries out over time so you just have to paste if you want to keep it for  a very long time to keep temps down.

Blowers generally even with increasing fan speed scale differently depending on the card itself and if the paste goes bad it just makes that harder.


----------



## peche (Dec 16, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> That's the same cleaner that i use, and it's cheap.
> I paid 8,00€ when I bought it a few months ago to remove the old thermal paste From my gpu and apply the Arctic MX -4


It lasts forever ....i purchased one 2 years ago,


----------



## peche (Dec 16, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> ...
> Blowers generally even with increasing fan speed scale differently depending on the card itself and if the paste goes bad it just makes that harder.


I really hate blower / Reference cooler Cards...  i rater buying gigabyte or MSI cards because of its cooler....

Regards,


----------



## GhostRyder (Dec 16, 2014)

peche said:


> I really hate blower / Reference cooler Cards...  i rater buying gigabyte or MSI cards because of its cooler....
> 
> Regards,


Well to me I like blowers for the fact that all air is pushed out of the case as it can help with temps especially in multi-card setups.  Custom coolers like the Windforce from Gigabyte are great and better for noise in a single card setup but even going SLI/CFX with 2 cards can cause the top cards even if you setup a good airflow for them it still can still run hotter which can cause higher fan speeds.

But at the end of the day aftermarket coolers are better for more situations than naught.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 16, 2014)

peche said:


> I really hate blower / Reference cooler Cards...  i rater buying gigabyte or MSI cards because of its cooler....
> 
> Regards,


 
Both types have their uses.  I actually prefer them (although I have both types of GPU coolers running on different PC's), because they don't send any hot air from the GPU into the case.  And not all are loud.  I hardly hear the one on my 780 for instance.


----------



## peche (Dec 16, 2014)

Correct, thats the unique advantage or notable one of using a reference / blower Card....
In my specific case i'm not fan of SLI/CFX setups... i prefer using a single card setup, also i use single 1080P 1980x1080 Monitor,
so a SLI setup still is miles away from my rig....


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 16, 2014)

Having both a TwinFrozr and reference design 6870, I can say a couple of things, so I'll share my experiences.

The Good:

The TwinFrozr is more quiet than the reference card.
The TwinFrozr cools better at stock speeds.
The Bad:

The TwinFrozr moves far less air than the reference cooler.
The TwinFrozr recycles the warm air in the case.
The TwinFrozr doesn't handle higher heat outputs from overclocking as well as the reference cooler.
The TwinFrozr TIM always seems to dry out twice as fast as the reference card.
The TwinFrozr has more delicate fans than the reference card does (I just replaced my TwinFrozr's fans and the reference card is twice as old.)

Strange enough, the TwinFrozr seems to flake out at ~80*C where the reference card will still be stable at 85*C.


----------



## Tonduluboy (Dec 16, 2014)

for a moment i did see the temp went to as high as 86 cel, kinda worry a bit, but will be doing all the suggestion above in the next few day, kinda busy today... going for Christmas Shopping...


----------

